# What to have in my Archery "extra's" bag



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

I will be hunting archery for the first time this year and I want to get a few ideas of things to put in my tool bag. Anyone have any experiences where they have been saved by having something extra, or been screwed by not having something extra?
Some things I was thinking are: allen wrenches/screwdrivers, extra peep sights, dental floss/peepsight tying string, extra release loops, maybe a spare release.
Of course this is in addition to the normal things any hunter should have: knife/sharpener, rope, first aid kit, plastic gloves, water, matches, etc.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Packable bow press, how else are you gonna put those extra peeps your carring around in?


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Extra nocks and a spare release are always nice!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

If you shoot a compound, an extra release, alan wrench set, screw drivers, nock pliers, bow press, peep, rubber tubing, variety of set screws, bow square, set of strings and cables, sreving thread, lighter, wax, range finder, level bubble, sight pins, and a fist full of Advil.

If you shoot a recurve, a bow stringer and an extra string.


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

set screws are a good idea, I hadn't thought about that.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> Packable bow press, how else are you gonna put those extra peeps your carring around in?


At full draw have your buddy pull it out and put a new one in, that's how!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

an extra bow...


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

Mojo1 said:


> Packable bow press, how else are you gonna put those extra peeps your carring around in?


http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

If you really are going to carry all that extra stuff in your backpack along with your other essentials, you better get a horse. Having all those items along can be very important, but I would only carry them to camp. You may end up losing and evening hunt, but your pack will be lighter. Every year I go through my gear and try to figure out what I can do without or exchange for a similar but lighter item. My pack always ends up at about 22lbs with water, and that's without any of the extras you have mentioned.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

north slope said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > Packable bow press, how else are you gonna put those extra peeps your carring around in?
> ...


and when your hunting by yourself??? :shock:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

cowmilker said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > Packable bow press, how else are you gonna put those extra peeps your carring around in?
> ...


Hummm, niffy little toy.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo1 said:
> ...


tie a tiny rope to the string and then tie one to a tree and then tie another one to the front of the bow and then tie it to a tree again there you go. :mrgreen: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

Doesn't anyone have faith in their gear?
At camp I will have an extra release, arrows, BHs, and wax.
While out hunting- just my bow and a few arrows.
If you shoot a peep tube, always have an extra one with you.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

blazingsaddle said:


> Doesn't anyone have faith in their gear?


Thats what I was thinking. Take care of your equipment and it will take care of you. I keep a cable style bow press in camp for emergencies with all the pieces to fix any problems. All I have on the mountian with me is a quiver of 4 to 6 arrows and the Bow.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

blazingsaddle said:


> Doesn't anyone have faith in their gear?
> At camp I will have an extra release, arrows, BHs, and wax.
> While out hunting- just my bow and a few arrows.
> If you shoot a peep tube, always have an extra one with you.


I have faith in my stuff. if anything happens then I'm **** out of luck and then I will go fishing or just ride around and what for some body in my group kill there deer and then I will use there bow.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

cable slide...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Doesn't anyone have faith in their gear?


With all that can go wrong with todays C.M.A.S.D. it's no wonder folks feel a little wormy leaving camp without their 90 piece tool set in case something breaks down. :roll: Having faith in your equipment is an absolute must. If you don't, you're dead in the water.

I think the boy scouts said it best in their motto... :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

blazingsaddle said:


> Doesn't anyone have faith in their gear?
> While out hunting- just my bow and a few arrows.
> If you shoot a peep tube, always have an extra one with you.


Thats pretty much how I roll too.... if something goes wrong, I lose a day and drive back to town to get something fixed. No biggie. I guess if you were severely limited on time, you'd want to have repair stuff with you or something. I guess thats a nice thing about having a backup bow too... if the main one busts on you, your not totally done with your hunt.


----------

